# Wonder Woman 2.0



## MA-Caver (Jul 1, 2010)

A new look for the Amazon princess... not bad... but can she still KICK ***! ?? 
http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzzlog/93808?fp=1

Not bad for a 90 year old woman... :uhyeah: 


(that's 21 yrs of age when she started (??) and 69 years of fighting crime and other nasties.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 1, 2010)

Dumb.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 1, 2010)

I like it. About time they updated the look.


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 1, 2010)

Wonder Woman?  Where?  I don't see any pictures of Lynda Carter.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 2, 2010)

She looks amazing for her age, I'll give her that much.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 3, 2010)

Check into the man who created the charchter, either a weirdo or a Pimp (in the good sense.)

 I love how if you bind her wrist, she does as she's told.

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 5, 2010)

I am the biggest DC fan in existance and I have been dreading this day, which was invevitable.  DC is rebooting Wonder Woman's whole existance.  The gods decided to erase Diana's past and start fresh.  That means she does not know Superman, Batman or the Justice League any more.
Every 25 years or so, DC has to reboot the characters and start new again.  I guess Batman and Superman's history will be erased and restarted soon.  That won't be too hard with Superman, but Batman now has 2 sons in the comic (one adopted, one biological) and has a massively intricate background now (more so than Superman or the other DC heroes).

On a side note, FOX news and uber-patriots are mad because Wonder Woman has gotten rid of the stars and stripes from her uniform to make more of a "global" uniform.  There is some merit to the arguement, but the people who are mad don't buy comics or support DC/Marvel, so they have no right to complain IMO.

AoG


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.bigshinyrobot.com/reviews/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/wonderwoman.jpg

Click there to see the slight changes in WW's suit over the years.  The "spy suit" over on the far right was when DC decided to turn her into a Kung-Fu Grasshopper copycat during years after the old Kung-Fu show.  She lost her powers for 2 years and trained in kung-fu under a blind master (I am not making this up).  After 2 years, DC gave up and made her super again.

AoG


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 5, 2010)

ArmorOfGod said:


> http://www.bigshinyrobot.com/reviews/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/wonderwoman.jpg
> 
> Click there to see the slight changes in WW's suit over the years.  The "spy suit" over on the far right was when DC decided to turn her into a Kung-Fu Grasshopper copycat during years after the old Kung-Fu show.  She lost her powers for 2 years and trained in kung-fu under a blind master (I am not making this up).  After 2 years, DC gave up and made her super again.
> 
> AoG



HUBBA X 7 :fanboy:


----------



## Omar B (Jul 6, 2010)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I am the biggest DC fan in existance and I have been dreading this day, which was invevitable.  DC is rebooting Wonder Woman's whole existance.  The gods decided to erase Diana's past and start fresh.  That means she does not know Superman, Batman or the Justice League any more.
> Every 25 years or so, DC has to reboot the characters and start new again.  I guess Batman and Superman's history will be erased and restarted soon.  That won't be too hard with Superman, but Batman now has 2 sons in the comic (one adopted, one biological) and has a massively intricate background now (more so than Superman or the other DC heroes).
> 
> On a side note, FOX news and uber-patriots are mad because Wonder Woman has gotten rid of the stars and stripes from her uniform to make more of a "global" uniform.  There is some merit to the arguement, but the people who are mad don't buy comics or support DC/Marvel, so they have no right to complain IMO.
> ...



Wait, you suddenly think you are a bigger DC fan than I am?


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 6, 2010)

Wonder Woman away from a red/white/blue outfit? Is this more anti-american sentiment going on? (it seems to be a global view now, even by "americans")



Aside from that: LINDA CARTER! LINDA CARTER! LINDA CARTER! :boing1:

(Still hot too!)


----------



## Drac (Jul 6, 2010)

Sheading a silent tear at the loss of the skin tight blue satin hot pants..



			
				Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Aside from that: LINDA CARTER! LINDA CARTER! LINDA CARTER! :boing1:


 
*OFF TOPIC POST:* Did you ever see the episode of Bones where Emily Deschanel dressed up as Wonder Woman for a Halloween party?? Coulda gave Ms. Carter a run for her money..


----------



## Omar B (Jul 6, 2010)

Hand Sword said:


> Wonder Woman away from a red/white/blue outfit? Is this more anti-american sentiment going on? (it seems to be a global view now, even by "americans")
> Aside from that: LINDA CARTER! LINDA CARTER! LINDA CARTER! :boing1Still hot too!)



I'm glad someone else mentioned it.  Though I am a big DC fan, I see it happening over at Marvel too.  The Captain America movie they are doing is not going to be named "Captain America" because that would make too much sence.  It is in fact being called "First Avenger" with his name being in the subtitle after a colon.

Heck, even the movie version of the costume seems to shy away from the fact that he is a symbol of American military might during WW2.  Steve Rodgers, the most patriotic man who ever lived, born on the 4th Of July has added brown to his costume and removed the eagles wings from his helm.  http://www.aintitcool.com/node/45326






What's so wrong with:









Or even Bucky's version of the costume:


----------



## Drac (Jul 6, 2010)

At least his uniform still has the basic look..The syfy or scifi channel recently tried redoing The Phantom, it was terrible..


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 6, 2010)

So when's the Wonder woman movie coming out??!??  I'm AMAZED that it isn't out yet....

Although Capt America has taken way too long too.  As for it being called "First Avenger" I think that has more to do with the big build up to the Avengers movie and the integration of all of these comic book movies that have been coming out.  Marvel is making a BIG push to integrate them all and it is culminating with the Avengers movie.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 6, 2010)

MBuzzy said:


> So when's the Wonder woman movie coming out??!??  I'm AMAZED that it isn't out yet....
> 
> Although Capt America has taken way too long too.  As for it being called "First Avenger" I think that has more to do with the big build up to the Avengers movie and the integration of all of these comic book movies that have been coming out.  Marvel is making a BIG push to integrate them all and it is culminating with the Avengers movie.


So is The Vison going to have his own movie? What about Scarlet Witch and Henry Pym the Ant-man and Wasp? 

How long does it take to collate all these characters together and how old will the actors be by the time they do it?


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 6, 2010)

The Avengers movie will be out in 2012 I THINK...with Capt America and Thor movies coming out before it (Iron Man and Hulk are already locked with the right actors)...but there will be some characters missing - the ones that are supposed to be there.  Nick Fury's in it and Hawkeye might be too, but they are missing a few....Either way, I'm excited for it.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 6, 2010)

MBuzzy said:


> So when's the Wonder woman movie coming out??!??  I'm AMAZED that it isn't out yet....
> Although Capt America has taken way too long too.  As for it being called "First Avenger" I think that has more to do with the big build up to the Avengers movie and the integration of all of these comic book movies that have been coming out.  Marvel is making a BIG push to integrate them all and it is culminating with the Avengers movie.



But wouldn't the first Avenger be Thor since he's been around for thousands of years and Cap was born in the 1920's?  Plus if I want to get technical, Cap didn't join The Avengers till issue #4, hardly the first.

Or if you wanted to follow the thru-line that Marvel's movie properties are following then Iron Man is the first one recruited to the Avengers, then the Hulk.

Oh, and by the way, this is not the first Captain America movie.  There were two TV movies done in the 70's with Reb Brown (though they changed the costume and origin) and then their was the 90's movie directed by Albert Pyun which was pretty low budget and looked it but got the story pretty right for the most part.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 6, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Or if you wanted to follow the thru-line that Marvel's movie properties are following then Iron Man is the first one recruited to the Avengers, then the Hulk.


One of the things they're going to have to do is figure out how to explain (in the movie(s) ) how the Hulk got all rational and communicable. When we last saw him he still was a irrational (nearly) inarticulate hulking monster and he wouldn't team up with NOBODY! 
Sooo, they got that time line to figure out too.


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 6, 2010)

MBuzzy said:


> So when's the Wonder woman movie coming out??!??  I'm AMAZED that it isn't out yet....



I know you mean live action, but check out the Wonder Woman cartoon movie recently released.  I enjoyed it (not really meant for kids).  The Green Lantern:First Flight cartoon movie was pretty decent too.


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 6, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> So is The Vison going to have his own movie? What about Scarlet Witch and Henry Pym the Ant-man and Wasp?
> 
> How long does it take to collate all these characters together and how old will the actors be by the time they do it?



If my comic book geekdom knowledge is correct, Scarlet Witch and Vision were not original members of the Avengers.  That was Thor, CA, Iron Man, Antman, and the Wasp, right?

Frankly if they want to make a good movie, they should scrap some of this canon knowledge and add in a cool non-original member.  Just a guess, but I'm assuming the Black Widow will be part of the movie since she was in the Iron Man 2 film.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 6, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> One of the things they're going to have to do is figure out how to explain (in the movie(s) ) how the Hulk got all rational and communicable. When we last saw him he still was a irrational (nearly) inarticulate hulking monster and he wouldn't team up with NOBODY!
> Sooo, they got that time line to figure out too.



I think they are gonna go The Ultimates route, since they are already using the Samuel Jackson version of Nick Fury.  So I think Hulk will be used sparingly when there is no other option they clear the battlefield of the lesser players (regular soldiers, less powerful heroes who could never hold their own if Hulk decides to tun on them) leaving Iron Man, Thor and Cap and just drop Hulk on the enemy like a nuke.  After the slaughter Thor or Cap will calm him.

Dancingalone - The original line up as I remember it was Thor, Iron Man, Giantman, and the Wasp.  As I stated before, Cap was not apart of the team till issue #4.


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 6, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Dancingalone - The original line up as I remember it was Thor, Iron Man, Giantman, and the Wasp.  As I stated before, Cap was not apart of the team till issue #4.



Is it heresy to say "ugh"?  Never liked any of those heroes other than Iron Man.  Yeah, I know Thor has a following forsooth for some reason.

They'll likely have Cap and the Black Widow in the Avengers movie.  Maybe Hawkeye too since he's easy enough to do in a live action movie.  Are my guesses correct, if you've been following the making of this movie?


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 6, 2010)

Omar B said:


> But wouldn't the first Avenger be Thor since he's been around for thousands of years and Cap was born in the 1920's? Plus if I want to get technical, Cap didn't join The Avengers till issue #4, hardly the first.
> 
> Or if you wanted to follow the thru-line that Marvel's movie properties are following then Iron Man is the first one recruited to the Avengers, then the Hulk.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, this is not the first Captain America movie. There were two TV movies done in the 70's with Reb Brown (though they changed the costume and origin) and then their was the 90's movie directed by Albert Pyun which was pretty low budget and looked it but got the story pretty right for the most part.


 
Ummmmmm, we are still talking about Hollywood, right?  (btw, I didn't name the movie )  The ones whose X-Men had Iceman as a KID and didn't even MENTION Beast until the second movie?  Also the same group of movie makers who have made countless other "deviances" from the marvel cannon?  They aren't concerned about "accuracy," they are concerned about ticket sales.  Personally, I think they've done a GREAT job with the movies so far....but then, I don't get wrapped around the axel when they don't conform to the comic books.  A lot of people really hate that, I realize.

I've seen the other Capt America movies, but then, I also saw the few episodes of Spiderman TV show that they did a while back....There is NO WAY that they will compare with the new movie, just on budget and production ability alone.  I personally REALLY liked the last Capt America movie (the one with Red Skull)....but I'm looking forward to the new one, no matter what they do with it.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 6, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Is it heresy to say "ugh"?  Never liked any of those heroes other than Iron Man.  Yeah, I know Thor has a following forsooth for some reason.
> 
> They'll likely have Cap and the Black Widow in the Avengers movie.  Maybe Hawkeye too since he's easy enough to do in a live action movie.  Are my guesses correct, if you've been following the making of this movie?



Who knows right?  As stated quite well by the poster above me, Hollywood just does not care about story accuracy.  I have yet to see an accurate Bond or Conan.  Marvel seems to be mixing 616 and Ultimate storylines so I have no idea further than Iron Man, Thor, Cap and Hulk ... who really are the big names.  I would love to see Hawkeye.

Oh, and I also loved the 90's Cap movie.  Albert Pyun may make crap B movies, but I still adore all his work because a lot of it is genuinly great.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 7, 2010)

Drac said:


> At least his uniform still has the basic look..The syfy or scifi channel recently tried redoing The Phantom, it was terrible..


 

 It was, I hope the new Phantom movie in production does it right.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 30, 2011)

she's got a new costume guys!  New pictures from filming reveal better pants, better boots and the gold detailing on the bust and belt changed to look more like the comic.

http://www.superherohype.com/news/articles/161521-wonder-woman-set-pics-a-video-show-changed-costume
http://www.superherohype.com/gallery/wonder-woman/set-photos
http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansi...Wonder_Womani_Set_Show_Stunts_And_More_Action
http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/joshw24/news/?a=34146
http://www.aintitcool.com/node/49072


----------



## billc (Mar 30, 2011)

Since this is the rec room, I won't bring the political side of Captain America's name and uniform change.  If you want to talk about that you can head to the study, I have found some sources on those changes.  YOu can find it under some of my other posts.


----------

